# jomoco helmet cam test on speedline



## jomoco (Dec 2, 2008)

I obviously need to orient the cam downwards to capture the action and cuts.

I should've gotten the pov wide angle!

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=a4hcNYEoXdA

jomoco


----------



## masiman (Dec 3, 2008)

Why did you put that up on the UK youtube? Just curious. The saw sounded like a mosquito, lol. I guess Reg's video's with the music overcome the audio limitations of the unit.

So you did get the POV but without the new wide angle lens? This is in prep for that cable job? What do you think of the camera?


----------



## jomoco (Dec 3, 2008)

masiman said:


> Why did you put that up on the UK youtube? Just curious. The saw sounded like a mosquito, lol. I guess Reg's video's with the music overcome the audio limitations of the unit.
> 
> So you did get the POV but without the new wide angle lens? This is in prep for that cable job? What do you think of the camera?



Nah, I cheaped out and got the Oregon Scientific at REI for 130 bucks.

I know I'm going to bust it to pieces eventually so I went cheap on the first one until I get used to wearing it.

The POV1 wide angle is on my xmas list.

I'm interested in how you guys attach the POV1 to your helmets in the lowest profile to get a good field of view.

All my ancestors on both sides were scotch/irish/english, so that's something I just have to live with as best I can.

jomoco


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 3, 2008)

Cool vid, Kinda gives us non-climbers a sense of what it looks like up there. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jomoco (Dec 3, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> Cool vid, Kinda gives us non-climbers a sense of what it looks like up there. Thanks for posting.



Once I get the dang thang actually pointed at what I'm a doin, yeah it should be kinda cool.

Thanks for being so generous to an amateur videographer SS.

jomoco


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Dec 3, 2008)

cool video. Speedlines are fun havn't done one in a while now I'm itching for some speed lining.... Mike


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 3, 2008)

jomoco said:


> Once I get the dang thang actually pointed at what I'm a doin, yeah it should be kinda cool.
> 
> Thanks for being so generous to an amateur videographer SS.
> 
> jomoco


You'll get the hang of it, Just remember to post the vids for us chickens that don't have the nads to climb to enjoy.


----------



## jomoco (Dec 3, 2008)

Mikecutstrees said:


> cool video. Speedlines are fun havn't done one in a while now I'm itching for some speed lining.... Mike



I'll tell you a dirty little secret about speedlining Mike, be very carefull about speedlining big wood like I did on that very job.

The brush sedately making it's way down 150 feet between those two condos is all very cool and relatively controlled. But about the time you speedline fair sized wood those distances at that steep an angle, things happen alot quicker and considerably faster. That kinda weight on a taught bull line of that length likes to waddle from side to side bigtime.

Even with a landing zone as wide as I had(25ft), keeping that size wood within that parameter required the man on the winch to keep winching to avoid each condo despite his instinct to slacken the winch line and get the wood on the ground and slowed down.

I damn near killed the owner of the company I was subbing to, and my best friend, when the last, biggest piece of wood required him to stay on the winch control too long, and the 600 pound euc log came within inches of him before the steel carabiner hit the steel hook of my winch line, giving him an up close view of a big log reaching for you, and only steel on steel stopping death in front of your very eyes.

He stayed on the control the whole time, looking death in the eye, rather than let that euc log hit either one of those condos, friggin nerves of steel, that's why he's one of my best friends. Though I came too close for comfort at getting him splatted.

The moral of the story is to keep your speedline termination point atleast 15-20 feet behind your winch, don't let that point get close to you or your truck.

Speedlining has very real dangers that demand careful planning and attention.

Haul back lines and such take time, but add a great deal of dynamic force control.

I hope to do more vids on speedlining, and have even developed a new saddle tool component to make it more efficient and faster. I'll be posting vids of it soon I hope.

Work safe guys.

jomoco


----------



## Reg (Dec 4, 2008)

jomoco said:


> Nah, I cheaped out and got the Oregon Scientific at REI for 130 bucks.
> 
> I know I'm going to bust it to pieces eventually so I went cheap on the first one until I get used to wearing it.
> 
> ...



Jomoco, Ive had mine about a year and half now, have shot about 30-40 jobs and its as good as new. The only hiccup was when the battery went on the wrist-remote and I missed some footage because I'd assumed we were rolling....also, the velcro wears after a while so now I put a wrap of tape around it for extra support. 
I wasn't happy about the price initially, but for quality of picture, sound, durability, all round user convenience, then its hard to find fault.

The standard narrow angled lens that it came with was a little frustrating, as it would be easy to miss the work if you weren't thinking about where your head was pointing. However, since I bought the wide angle I hardly have to think about it at all....only thing is the wide angle squashes everything in so everything does appear a little narrower on screen, but so what!

My current helmet has vents so I'm able tie run tie straps through to hold the bracket in place. I leave that bracket on there permanently and just slide the lens on when I want to. I had to drill 4 tiny holes in my old helmet and just ran the tie straps through them also.

The first photo shows the permanently fixed bracket while the second shows the whole set-up including the camera itself (which goes in my pocket) and the wrist-remote


----------



## jomoco (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for the photos and tips Reg.

Pov1 wide angle is the ticket!

jomoco


----------



## Ghillie (Dec 4, 2008)

Great thread, I was just thinking about how I would set up a helmet-cam if I had the chance.

Wouldn't it be better to mount the camera on the same plane as your line of sight? Or will the wide angle POV cover all of your line of sight from near to far?


----------



## jomoco (Dec 4, 2008)

Ghillie said:


> Great thread, I was just thinking about how I would set up a helmet-cam if I had the chance.
> 
> Wouldn't it be better to mount the camera on the same plane as your line of sight? Or will the wide angle POV cover all of your line of sight from near to far?



Interesting and very pertinent question Ghil.

Personally, I feel like an idiot with that cam perched up so high on my helmet, and like I said earlier, I know for a fact that it's just a matter of time and circumstance in a nasty removal until I bust it into pieces parts.

And like you, I'm convinced that pointing the lens straight along your line of sight level, right along the top of your ear, would yield the superior perspective in the vid.

I have a chin strap on my helmet that I could loosen enough to slide the cam under my helmet along my right ear.

I think I'll try that tomorrow.

Thanks Ghil.

jomoco


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Dec 4, 2008)

thanks for the tips jomoco, I've only speedlined a few times. The biggest wood being 100 lbs or so. Mostly tops of trees/ branches etc. I understand what you mean about alot of force. Still fun though and can be very effective as a technique. Saw a video a while back of speedlining huge tops. Crazy stuff. But neat. Work safe. and thanks for the tips..... Mike


----------



## jomoco (Dec 5, 2008)

Okay, here's my second test with the cam attached to my chin strap adjacent to my right ear.

A definite improvement over my first effort, but still not quite right.

It may well be that this is the best I can get with such a narrow lens.

Gives me a whole new admiration for the wonders of the human eye.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=vlSeCf-F0OM

jomoco


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 5, 2008)

I liked the part where you're climbing the tree. That top was really big. Nice vid thanks for the look.


----------



## treevet (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice slammer Jomoco. Is that the '84 Yoto 4by you have mentioned with the toolboxes. I got an 87. Hard to get rid of them.

Good luck with camera. It is fun watching the development. You almost have to think of your head as the camera and eyes as the lenze. Reg's vids gain so much more appreciation watching this but I applaud you for showing us your development. Too much fun. Keep em comin! opcorn:


----------



## jomoco (Dec 5, 2008)

treevet said:


> Nice slammer Jomoco. Is that the '84 Yoto 4by you have mentioned with the toolboxes. I got an 87. Hard to get rid of them.
> 
> Good luck with camera. It is fun watching the development. You almost have to think of your head as the camera and eyes as the lenze. Reg's vids gain so much more appreciation watching this but I applaud you for showing us your development. Too much fun. Keep em comin! opcorn:



Reg totally rocks with his POV1 wide angle, almost choreographed rockin music scores, as well as being a very nice professional arborist willing to teach by personally demonstrating how it's done.

But I'm a cheap old jerk sufferin the recession blues with my cheap helmet cams and cantankerous attitudes on the job as well as figurin all this cool high tech rockin new technology out.

But I am making progress, despite being an old jerk.

jomoco


----------



## treevet (Dec 5, 2008)

jomoco said:


> Reg totally rocks with his POV1 wide angle, almost choreographed rockin music scores, as well as being a very nice professional arborist willing to teach by personally demonstrating how it's done.
> 
> But I'm a cheap old jerk sufferin the recession blues with my cheap helmet cams and cantankerous attitudes on the job as well as figurin all this cool high tech rockin new technology out.
> 
> ...



Man, hope you weren't offended by anything I said. You doin just great.

To me, RC is the Oliver Stone of the tree vids.


----------



## jomoco (Dec 5, 2008)

treevet said:


> Man, hope you weren't offended by anything I said. You doin just great.
> 
> To me, RC is the Oliver Stone of the tree vids.



Not in the least Treevet, it's guys like Reg that drive this industry into the future.

It's my personal belief that it's simply a matter of time before law enforcement and politicians wear cams to be able to prove their integrity on the job, and relish their hours off duty, like I do.

The future is upon us, and I've learned to pretty much go with the flow.

I like the future's potential, and so do my sons.

Hopefully these high tech advances will lead to more abundant professionalism in all trades.

jomoco


----------



## jomoco (Dec 10, 2008)

A perspective from the ground today as seen by the company owner wearing my helmet cam as he ran the crew and speedline with me up top zipping little euc branches to them on some true blue.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=nrRWMEdnlV8

Brushed them both in 4 hours.

jomoco


----------



## jomoco (Dec 10, 2008)

Lots of footage from yesterday and today's euc removals.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4Yp6Nc1Ko4

Follow the youtube jomoco link for about 23 short clips of 12/9 and 12/10 speedlining.

jomoco


----------



## ihatevines (Dec 11, 2008)

Good job man thxs for sharing. Going to have to look that camera up!


----------



## techdave (Dec 24, 2008)

*What part of the county is that?*

hi jomoco, where was the speedline vid shot?


Condos off the 54?


----------



## jomoco (Dec 25, 2008)

techdave said:


> hi jomoco, where was the speedline vid shot?
> 
> 
> Condos off the 54?



It's casa de oro. The rancho san diego HOA at sweetwater & austin.

jomoco


----------



## TKO-KID (Dec 26, 2008)

after watching that first video I was wondering how tall that freakin tree was, but then I saw you answer in the other post that it was 150 feet.

It seemed to tower over everything else in the video even all the other tree's

never had a call for a tree that big. 

Most are in the 40-55 foot range. I am not sure if I would be able to work in a 150 foot tree.


----------



## jomoco (Dec 27, 2008)

TKO-KID said:


> after watching that first video I was wondering how tall that freakin tree was, but then I saw you answer in the other post that it was 150 feet.
> 
> It seemed to tower over everything else in the video even all the other tree's
> 
> ...



Only the speedline itself was 150 feet long, the euc I removed was about 85 feet tall, but it was at the top of a tall bank in relation to the LZ, thus the seemingly tremendous height from my perspective in the tree. In reality I was only about 125 feet above the LZ and about 150 feet away from it.

I brushed the entire tree and most of the wood into the LZ with the speedline.

There are many eucs in San Diego in excess of 150 feet tall, but the biggest eucs in CA or the US for that matter are the blue gums in the bay areas of Marin and San Mateo counties, they get over 200 feet there and are truly massive.

jomoco


----------



## bowtechmadman (Dec 27, 2008)

Great vids...definately reaffimed why I don't care to climb.


----------

